# Jarrah bud vase #2



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is the second of a series of three different shaped Jarrah bud vases. I finished this one in high gloss lacquer but it didn't look right so I sanded it and polished with wax polish to give it a very smooth feel. I'm going to make a third one then hopefully I'll be ready to try a shapely full size vase.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool Harry, Now for some nice dahlias to go in it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will be watching my mailbox Harry.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mighty nice work, Harry!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Another beauty Harry. I think you have got those down pretty good.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Job, Make me one with a Jenie to pop out


----------



## kmpres (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice work, Harry. I bought a lathe 25 years ago and never once turned it on. For years I didn't have the space, now I don't have the time, but you've inspired me to get to it now for sure. Tell me, how did you go from picture 5 to picture 6? Did you use a steady-rest to turn the mouth? And how did you hollow the inside?


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice work Harry especially when the timber was headed for the fire place.
The "jarrah" has a beautiful colour & grain, well done.
Cheers, crowie.


----------



## gbello (Nov 12, 2009)

Harry:

Really nice job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kmpres said:


> Very nice work, Harry. I bought a lathe 25 years ago and never once turned it on. For years I didn't have the space, now I don't have the time, but you've inspired me to get to it now for sure. Tell me, how did you go from picture 5 to picture 6? Did you use a steady-rest to turn the mouth? And how did you hollow the inside?


Bu-San, look carefully at #5 and you'll notice that I've turned a dovetail on the bottom of the vase, after parting, this dovetail was clamped into the chuck which has a similar dovetail shape on the inside of the jaws. As for the inside, I first drilled a 23/32" hole down the centre then went as far in as my hollowing tool would go. I may have used this tool shown, I'm not sure as I'm not experienced enough to be like an experienced golfer who knows which club will give best results, I'm still very much a very keen beginner.
I'll pre-empt your possible next question Bu-San, what is so magical or critical that I would choose a 23/32" drill rather than a 3/4" or 7/8". Well, the simple answer is that I was given this drill by a good friend, it has a #2 Morse taper which fits straight into the tail stock making it longer than any other of my large drill bits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Peter and George, compliments are always nice to receive.


----------

